
Why Uber Engineering Switched from Postgres to MySQL - DickieStarshine
https://eng.uber.com/postgres-to-mysql-migration/
======
yawgmoth
I absolutely love this article if anyone has suggestions covering similar
level of detail for SQL Server (related to Postgres or MySQL) they are
appreciated.

